# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Cafe Big one - cafe Hà Nội

## thietht

Café Big One đã trở thành địa điểm quen thuộc với rất nhiều Quý khách hàng bởi đến với Big One, bạn sẽ choáng ngợp bởi một không gian sang trọng, cách bố trí hài hoà, với đội ngũ nhân viên trẻ nhưng rất chuyên nghiệp, chắc chắn sẽ làm bạn hài lòng.


Café Big One đã trở thành địa điểm quen thuộc với rất nhiều Quý khách hàng bởi đến với Big One, bạn sẽ choáng ngợp bởi một không gian sang trọng, cách bố trí hài hoà, với đội ngũ nhân viên trẻ nhưng rất chuyên nghiệp, chắc chắn sẽ làm bạn hài lòng.

Với không gian 2 tầng 600 m2 rộng rãi, thoáng đãng, mặt tiền là những ô cửa kính lớn, trải dài trên con phố Hoa Lư, Cafe Big One là địa điểm dừng chân lý tưởng để bạn nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn hoặc bàn công việc cùng đối tác.

Tầng 1, với gam màu trầm, ấm, cách bố trí từng bàn tách riêng tạo thành những khoảng không gian riêng. Tầng 2 mang một phong cách trẻ trung, hiện đại với các gam màu sáng hơn, cách bố trí đèn và một sân khấu nhỏ dành cho các chương trình nhạc sống được tổ chức hàng đêm. Quý vị sẽ được tận hưởng những phút thư giãn êm dịu bởi những âm thanh piano, violong, guitar lãng mạn.

Vừa ru dương thả hồn mình vào những bài hát, bản nhạc hay của những ca sĩ và ban nhạc nổi tiếng, vừa nhâm nhi bên ly cà phê Big one, sinh tố, cocktail, cooler crassie, special cocktails... thì còn gì tuyệt vời hơn thế.

Sự kết hợp những chiếc salon nhiều màu làm cho Big one trở nên sinh động và hiện đại. Trong cái không gian trẻ trung và sôi động ấy, bạn có thể tìm cho mình một góc ngồi có thể nhìn ra bên ngoài nhờ hệ thống ô cửa kính.

Đặc biệt, Big One còn có một khoảng không ngoài trời rộng bên cạnh quán với diện tích khoảng 2.000 m2 có thể đáp ứng số lượng khách: đứng 3.000 người, ngồi ghế không bàn 1.500 người, ngồi ghế có bàn 1.000 người, rất thích hợp cho tổ chức các sự kiện, hội nghị. Sân khấu 200 m2, đã dựng sẵn cùng hệ thống âm thanh, ánh sáng đáp ứng theo yêu cầu và có chỗ để xe rộng cho cả ô tô, xe máy, do vậy bạn có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm với những sự kiện quan trọng được tổ chức nơi đây. Big One sẽ cùng bạn tổ chức những bữa tiệc thân mật giành cho gia đình, bạn bè với những thực đơn tiệc phong phú và sự phục vụ chu đáo, thân thiện của đội ngũ nhân viên nhà hàng.

Không gian lý tưởng cho các cuộc tổ chức sự kiện, hội nghị sân khấu

Với Big One, bạn còn tìm được cho mình không gian cho những phút giây thư giãn bên bạn bè, người thân, hòa quyện với thiên nhiên, hay trong không gian mang đậm bản sắc dân tộc.

Café Big One phục vụ cà phê, cơm văn phòng, buffet, điểm tâm sáng. Đồ uống tại quán rất đặc biệt và đa dạng để bạn lựa chọn café Big One, cocktail, cooler crassie, special cocktails, các loại rượu nổi tiếng hay một cốc sinh tố đơn giản.

Quầy bar với đầy đủ các loại đồ uống

Thực đơn đồ ăn cũng khá phong phú buổi sáng, bạn sẽ được tham gia tiệc buffet sáng với giá chỉ 25.000 đồng/ người là bạn có thể ăn thoả thích các món như: bánh mỳ bơ mứt, bánh mỳ sốt vang, bún bò giò heo, bánh bao sữa thịt, bánh cuốn Thanh Trì, cháo trứng muối ca la thầu, đồ nguội, phở bò, gà, mỳ bò, gà, xúc xích, xôi chả, miến xào, mì Ý...

Thực đơn trưa cho dân văn phòng cũng đa dạng không kém với cơm bò xào lúc lắc, cá thu sốt cà chua, cơm đùi gà nướng sốt BBQ, cơm bò bít tết sốt cay…

Ngoài ra buổi tối bạn cũng có thể tự gọi cho mình những món ăn ngon theo thực đơn.

The Big One còn thu hút các bạn trẻ nhờ chiếc tivi 300 inch phục vụ các trận đấu bóng nảy lửa, hệ thống điều hòa cũng như hệ thống wifi cho phép bạn truy cập internet không dây miễn phí.


*Cafe Big one*

Địa chỉ: Số 2 Hoa Lư, quận Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội

Điện thoại: 04.9746337

>> *Bản đồ cho địa điểm quán Cafe Big One*



(Tổng hợp)
Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## sacpin

trên hình ảnh thì chưa thấy ko gian sang trọng đâu cả chỉ thấy bình thường thôi

----------

